# One of my favorites



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

If I knew how to make a little dust this would be a perfect shot in my opinion.










It just speaks speed to me.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It's a nice shot. 
But a little fuzzy (out of focus) in the back?

Can't make out what kind of train the engine is pulling.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Make Dust!*

One Turkey baster.
small plastic tubing.
Hole in the layout.
Small reservoir under table.
Filled with baby powder?

It would be something you wouldn't want to do regularly, but may work for a Picture.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My favorite, same theme.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

nice! :thumbsup:



big ed said:


> It's a nice shot.
> But a little fuzzy (out of focus) in the back?


i think this was the idea. 

reck, they look like htey stole that steamer and running from the chase, lol


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*laughs*....if you had the chance, wouldn't you?


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

big ed said:


> It's a nice shot.
> But a little fuzzy (out of focus) in the back?
> 
> Can't make out what kind of train the engine is pulling.


Well you know I model C&O, The train is obviously black. Hum I just wonder what it might be.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If it wasn't for all that dust, you could see.


----------



## jimmyhardwick (Jan 13, 2010)

Great love the images you've posted. Love the details Lester.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Some nice pictures there; thanks for sharing


----------

